# Anyone use the Gunz Up CD?



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone use this in their training???? I am looking for something like this but want to see what others who use/have used it think before I buy it...


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I use it all the time when I am training alone. I need a better player though as my speakers aren't very good (loud). The dogs hear much better than I do though. The other thing that I do, which I got from Dennis on his Training Alone video, is to hang a two way radio on the dog box at my truck. Then when I am out setting up, I take the other radio with me and periodically talk on the radio, shoot pistol (before drought and fire warning).


----------



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I use it all the time when I am training alone. I need a better player though as my speakers aren't very good (loud). The dogs hear much better than I do though. The other thing that I do, which I got from Dennis on his Training Alone video, is to hang a two way radio on the dog box at my truck. Then when I am out setting up, I take the other radio with me and periodically talk on the radio, shoot pistol (before drought and fire warning).


Ditto on the loudness. The CD is good. Problem is getting the sound level up high enough. IMHO it doesn't do much good unless you have an aftermarket car audio system with amp so you can really crank it up. I used a portable CD player sitting on my tailgate while dog was in the dog box. I like the hand held radio idea


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

You can go to my post on "Blind into deep dark woods" or something like that and can hear the cd while I am running a setup. All the gunshot noise and talking is from the cd. My cd player is setting on the olive green bucket.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Save your money. Not realistic played in your vehicle. You would do better to go with 2 way radios like wayne said, shoot poppers, etc.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, use it so often that many people in my training group as well as local retriever club borrow it and pass it around that no one knows who has it next. It is realistic and very clear. Good to use when you don't have a group to train with that day or training alone. Highly worth the money. I have heard some "no-s" to using it...its really where you are with your own training. But for a good 'copy of the real thing -the real event'....thats it-Gunz Up. Good luck!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

When training alone for HT I use one of these:

http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/226...views/reviews.htm?sort=submissionTime&dir=asc

I just clip it on the holding blind and it makes plenty of racket to get the dogs jacked up. Great for walk ups.


----------

